# Re-Introducing Myself



## Stephanie1980 (Aug 4, 2013)

Good day friends, 

My name is Stephanie Lamoureux and I started on this forum back in Aug 2012. I was active for a while but I have been MIA. I connected with some great peeps on here (even joined a writer’s group). The group has now disbanded and I was busy perusing other projects, now I am returning back to the forum in pursuit of supporting my fellow writers. I’m an aspiring writer myself in the young adult genre, I write mostly dark fiction (fantasy/paranormal). I'm also working on my YA Novel. If you have your stuff up, feel free to drop me a line I will reply in kind. This is by far the best forum I’ve been on. Happy to return and participate again.

Cheers,
Steph:love_heart:


----------



## Gargh (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Steph, glad to have you back!


----------



## bookmasta (Aug 4, 2013)

Glad to hear you're back.


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 4, 2013)

Spooky, It is like I know you already...
Welcome back!
Bazz


----------



## Mr mitchell (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome back.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome Back, Miss Stephanie. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome back, Steph!  I'll have you know that the writing group has not been disbanded--we're all just taking an indefinite hiatus!  

Good to see your smiling face around here once again.


----------



## Stephanie1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Tiamat! :sunny: I’m happy to see you on here too! I trust all is going well with your Novel pursuits?


----------



## Stephanie1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks and Gratitude to everyone! :eagerness: Looking forward to reading people’s stuff. ~ cheers


----------

